# About how long does it take to get a response here? I'm new.



## Zusteakai

About how long does it take to be responded to here? For future Ref, you know.


----------



## Jannet

Zusteakai said:
			
		

> About how long does it take to be responded to here? For future Ref, you know.


 
Very fast !!!


----------



## mariovargas

Here's one more! Pretty quick...


----------



## Eli*

generally depends how many people are online at any given time but yeah, you don't have to wait long!


----------



## Hidrocálida

Eli* said:
			
		

> generally depends how many people are online at any given time but yeah, you don't have to wait long!


that´s true!!!


----------



## ctos

No cabe duda que una demora se debe a una falta de contexto.

Rara vez alguien se comporta mal o tan solo quiere que se le haga la tarea escolar. Tales casos sufren una demora también.


----------



## cuchuflete

If there is a delay of a few minutes, one is welcome to go to FAQ, and read the forum guidelines

If you want a translation or grammar help, you will increase the odds of a very rapid reply by doing the obvious:

1. Look things up in the dictionary first, so you can refine your question.
2. Provide a full sample sentence.
3. Give lots of background and context.

If your question is comprehensible, you will likely get good help, and quickly.

Welcome to the Forums!!


----------



## elroy

Which forum you ask your question in also makes a difference.  In the Arabic and Hebrew forums, for example, it usually takes longer to get a reply - but usually not more than a day.


----------



## Kelly B

Also keep in mind the hour - if you post when your most likely helpers are already in bed, you may have to wait until morning. This is especially true in the French forums, although there are several francophones in North America as well as in France.


----------

